# Laptop Ram/ Desktop Ram? Compatible?



## pompanohonda (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi guys, heres the scenario my old sony vaio laptop got fried due to overheating and is just completely dead. I bought a new dell dimension desktop only problem is the desktop has 248mb of RAM, and me being a gamer is just not acceptable. My old laptop though has 648, so my question is:

could i use my laptop's ram and switch it over to the desktop?


thanks a bunch


----------



## stompiegsi (Apr 7, 2007)

nope they are much smaller in size


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Desktops normally use DIMMS. Laptops mormally use SODIMMS.


----------

